# Lasagna???



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

Can I put it all together today and cook it tomorrow?  My fear, since it's my first time is that I'll mess up the noodles and need to go buy more.  I know, just go buy more just in case, well, I'm broke and the stores are cleaned out.  I got two of the last 5 boxes of real pasta (not Walmart brand).


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 24, 2007)

I would cook it today, then re-heat tomorrow for the best flavor.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> I would cook it today, then re-heat tomorrow for the best flavor.


Out of curiosity why would it taste better tomorrow reheating it? Doesn't reheating dry it out?


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 24, 2007)

Nope.  Lasagna (and other pasta/red sauce dishes) always taste better the next day.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 24, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Can I put it all together today and cook it tomorrow? My fear, since it's my first time is that I'll mess up the noodles and need to go buy more. I know, just go buy more just in case, well, I'm broke and the stores are cleaned out. I got two of the last 5 boxes of real pasta (not Walmart brand).


 
I would make it the same day. You asked if you could put it all together & cook tomorrow. Do you mean reheat tomorrow? Can you show us the recipe you have in mind? What are boxes of real pasta? Do you mean dry lasagna noodles? Noticed you mentioned in another thread you have canned diced tomatoes. Need more info - recipe & ingredients.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

*amy* said:


> I would make it the same day. You asked if you could put it all together & cook tomorrow. Do you mean reheat tomorrow? Can you show us the recipe you have in mind? What are boxes of real pasta? Do you mean dry lasagna noodles? Noticed you mentioned in another thread you have canned diced tomatoes. Need more info - recipe & ingredients.


Recipe to follow.  By "real pasta" I mean not walmart brand lasagna noodles.  An actual brand name pasta.  I find walmart pasta to be dry, or mushy and grainy, no matter what you do.  By put it together I mean, put assemble the lasagna, let it sit in the fridge tonight and then bake it tomorrow.  

Here's the recipe:

 [FONT=&quot]2 pounds lasagna sheets [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]2 cups hand cut 1/8-inch slices pepperoni [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 cups tomato sauce, recipe follows [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 pound ricotta [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]16 ounces shredded mozzarella [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 pounds bulk Italian sausage, cooked [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3/4 cup grated Parmesan[/FONT][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Boil 6 quarts of water, add pinch of salt, and cook pasta to almost done. Remove from water and shock in ice bath. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In medium saucepan add pepperoni and sauté over medium heat until crispy. Remove from heat and drain on a paper towel. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Tomato Sauce: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]3 ounces extra-virgin olive oil [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 yellow onion, minced [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 medium-sized garlic cloves, crushed [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 cups skinned and diced Roma tomatoes [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons thinly sliced fresh basil leaves [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon minced fresh oregano leaves [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Salt and freshly ground black pepper [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In a medium saucepan, heat olive oil. Add onion and cook over medium to low heat until transparent. Add garlic and cook until almost brown. Then add tomatoes and cook for 1/2 hour over low to medium heat. Add the basil and oregano and continue to cook for another 1/2 hour. Season, to taste, with salt and pepper, cool and store in the refrigerator until ready to use. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In a 10-by-14-by-3-inch baking pan or dish, pour 1 cup of tomato sauce in bottom and around sides. Layer lasagna sheets on the bottom of the pan, overlapping by 1/2-inch. Add 1/3 amount of ricotta, 1/3 amount of mozzarella, 1/3 amount of sausage, then sprinkle generously with the Parmesan, add 1/2 cup tomato sauce, and 1/4 cup of pepperoni. Repeat this 2 more times. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]On the very top sheet, top with remaining ricotta, tomato sauce, mozzarella, pepperoni, and dust with Parmesan. Bake for approximately 45 minutes. Remove from oven; let sit for 15 minutes. Cut and serve immediately. [/FONT]


----------



## Caine (Dec 24, 2007)

Put your lasagna together, put a sheet of aluminium foil over the lasagna pan and pinch the edges to form a tight seal, and stick it on the bottom shelf of your refrigerator. Then, tomorrow, remove it from the fridge, preheat your oven, and bake it. Take the aluminium foil off about 15 minutes before it's done cooking so the top cheese will get brown and bubbly.


----------



## jet (Dec 24, 2007)

I have done both, and I would assemble today and bake tomorrow.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2007)

Caine said:


> Put your lasagna together, put a sheet of aluminium foil over the lasagna pan and pinch the edges to form a tight seal, and stick it on the bottom shelf of your refrigerator. Then, tomorrow, remove it from the fridge, preheat your oven, and bake it. Take the aluminium foil off about 15 minutes before it's done cooking so the top cheese will get brown and bubbly.



Callisto, you can do just as Caine noted.  One thing I recommend is that after you have shocked the noodles in cold water, dry them on some clean towels.  You don't want added liquid to water down your lasagna.

I have family from Sicily and here's Grandma Grillo's recipe.  It's been in our family for generations and is just too yummy.

Enjoy your lasagna.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 24, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Recipe to follow. By "real pasta" I mean not walmart brand lasagna noodles. An actual brand name pasta. I find walmart pasta to be dry, or mushy and grainy, no matter what you do. By put it together I mean, put assemble the lasagna, let it sit in the fridge tonight and then bake it tomorrow.
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> ...


 
I would make your sauce ahead (if you want to save time), and use your recipe to prepare your lasagna tomorrow - the day of.  Don't worry too much about the noodles breaking.  You can always doctor them up/hide the broken cooked noodles in your layering of ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Out of curiosity why would it taste better tomorrow reheating it? Doesn't reheating dry it out?



It doesn't need to be cooked and then reheated, but it does taste better the day after preparing it, because then the flavors have time to meld. I always make lasagna one or two days before I cook and serve it. And reheating doesn't dry it out if you cover it with foil. Since there's only two of us, we usually end up eating lasagna for a few days  (I make two half-pans and freeze one).


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> It doesn't need to be cooked and then reheated, but it does taste better the day after preparing it, because then the flavors have time to meld. I always make lasagna one or two days before I cook and serve it. And reheating doesn't dry it out if you cover it with foil. Since there's only two of us, we usually end up eating lasagna for a few days  (I make two half-pans and freeze one).


So definitely make the sauce.  I got that.  

GotGarlic are you saying, which others seem to be, to build it today and bake it tomorrow?  I think that is where I'm leaning.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Build it today and bake it tomorrow?  I think that is where I'm leaning.



Yep, yep, yeppers!  I've done it many times with 100% success.  Just take it out before you preheat your oven so it can warm up a bit.  You'll be fine.  Although, the smell may kill you while it's cooking.  Lasagna is Italian perfume.  Yum!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> So definitely make the sauce.  I got that.
> 
> GotGarlic are you saying, which others seem to be, to build it today and bake it tomorrow?  I think that is where I'm leaning.



Yes, that's what I do. Sorry, I should have said "assemble" the lasagna a day or two ahead, then bake. It will be great


----------



## jabbur (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree.  You can assemble it today and bake tomorrow.  One thing I might add is to put a layer of plastic wrap on first and then the foil to store.  I've found that sometimes the acid of the tomato sauce eats away tiny parts of the foil and the cheese won't stick to to wrap.  Then of course remove the plastic wrap and replace the foil before baking.  I've done this before and it works.  Also if you end up not cooking it it is ready for the freezer!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  My internet provider changed at noon today and I've been stressed for the last few hours trying to get it back thinking it was my computer or something.  I am starting the sauce now and by tonight I'll have built my lasagna.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

As chance would have it, my SIL called and said to definitely assemble it tonight (she's a chef but I never know where to get in touch with her).  So that is definitely the decision.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

Uh oh!!  I was supposed to have, as I understand the recipe, 4 layers of noodles but I only ended up with three but I used all my sauce and all my cheese (plus extra).  I also have extra sausage, which is fine I can use that in queso.  But I don't know what to think.  I'll, of course, cook it, but it's going to be a lot more cheese then sauce and noodles.  I'm afraid it's going to be dry without more sauce.  Dry lasagna would be so bad.  Seriously, sometimes I wonder why I try with it being just my daughter and I.  I guess I could make some sauce for the side just in case.....couldn't I??


----------



## jabbur (Dec 24, 2007)

It should be just fine.  The recipe I use has only 2 layers of noodles.  It layers meat sauce, noodles, cheese mixture, noodles, meat sauce, mozzarella cheese.  If you used all the sauce the recipe called for it should be fine.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine was sauce, noodles, ricotta, mozzarella, meat, parmasian, sauces, noodles, ricotta, mozzarella, meat, parmasian, sauce, noodles, sauce, cheeses.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes it should be okay.  My recipe has the meat added to tomato sauce so that eliminates a layer and the ricotta and mozzarella and cheddar cheese are mixed together and spread in a layer.  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sure it will be fine. My MIL always makes extra sauce to pass at the table, in case people want extra, or for dipping garlic bread. Can't hurt  (assuming you still have time now). If not, have a great Christmas and don't let this discourage you. My first few lasagnas were certainly not my best


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 25, 2007)

The way I view it, it really doesn't matter how you layer your stacks, except to start with a little sauce on the bottom. And I never make a lasagna the same twice. sometimes I use sausage, sometimes I like broccoli or spinach in it, sometimes I layer eggplant or thinly sliced cooked carrots, and kale. sometimes I use cottage cheese, if I can't get to the store for ricotta (I live 1/2 from a store and won't run to it to get one item.Lately I've had good luck making stovetop lasagna and as a result we've had quite a few more occasions to have this meal. (use your heavy cast iron Dutch oven) Also, I quite cooking my noodles a few years ago, and that eliminates a whole step. You don't need to buy their "no cook" noodles either. Regular ones work just fine. I like my lasagna zippy so I make sure I make the sauce good and spicy as the cheeses seem to tame regular sauce too much for me.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, here's the verdict ~ it's not the best I've ever had but it's not the worst I've ever cooked (because I've cooked boxed frozen).  My daughter loved it.  That's good.  It was dry on top, very dry.  And dry on the sides.  It was my first and edible so I should be praising the gods and happy I didn't totally ruin Christmas.  (apparently my gifts sucked and my DD got gypped.)  I did my best.  That's all I can do, right??/


----------



## Alix (Dec 26, 2007)

Ah Callisto, is your DD about 14 by any chance? LOL. No sweat, you made dinner and you did your best. If it wasn't well received that reflects only on the receiver, not you. Merry Christmas, and keep on moving forward. {{{{Callisto}}}}


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh,Alix, she's 16.  Close enough to 14.  I made dinner and took her to Sweeny Todd today.  I deserve a medal for all I've done the last 5 days.  I have cooked and stood more in the 4 days than I have in a month.


----------



## oneoffour (Dec 26, 2007)

Caine said:


> Put your lasagna together, put a sheet of aluminium foil over the lasagna pan and pinch the edges to form a tight seal, and stick it on the bottom shelf of your refrigerator. Then, tomorrow, remove it from the fridge, preheat your oven, and bake it. Take the aluminium foil off about 15 minutes before it's done cooking so the top cheese will get brown and bubbly.


 
I don't put foil over the tomatoe sauce surface of the lazagna when it is in the refrigerator. Had the experience of taking it out of the refirgerator to heat it up and the acid of the tomatoe had eaten holes through the foil. The area was black from the aluminum. Since that time I've put the prepared lazagna in the refrigerator with plastic wrap over it. I'll remove the plastic and cover with foil for only when it cooks. 

I just made a lazagna a week ahead got to the prepared stage and froze it. Put it in a cold oven set temp to 325F and waited for it to get good and bubbly. I thought the lower temp. better since it had to defrost as part of the cooking process and felt a higher temp. might cause more drying and an uneven cooking. Hassle was it took almost 2 hours from closing the oven door to being done. At the table nobody knew it had been frozen.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 26, 2007)

this may e a little late but grew up in a neighborhood that was half Italian,, half Irish, and half Jewish.  OK, it was a crowded neighborhood.

But all of the Italian folks made lasagna.  And they all made it a bit differently.

The number of stacks of noodles, the addition, or not, of an egg.  Everyone's  recipe was a tad different, and I never saw anyone measure anything.  And to me it actually never mattered because they all were good.

It is a very forgiving dish.

As for being dry you can add a bit more sauce.  Heck, keep a jar of the store bought stuff to add if you need extra moisture. Or a can of tomatoes. Or just a bit of water. Could be dry if you made a small batch.

Sounds like you did great. When I cook I do it for the eaters and if your daughter loved it that is what counts.  And I am always the worst critic of any food I prepare.


----------

